# mixed substrate



## chili_is_hot (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi 
i would like to use eco-compleat for my 120gal aquarium, but it just cost to much, so i would like to use a mix of a sand on the bottom and the on the top i would like 1 inch of eco compleat, is this a good idea?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't see anything wrong with using sand on the bottom with Eco on top as long as you can get some black or near black sand. The colors will mix during uprooting and may not give you the appearance you are looking for once you begin prining and uprooting. Be warned that if you use sand on top of the Eco, the sand will eventually find it's way to the bottom of the substrate layer.

Tahitian Moon Sand is almost the same price as Eco and so are most other black sands. I would probably just use 100% Eco if you can't find a source for more black sand. Unless of course you don't mind mixed color substrate.

If you have a 3M distrubutor near you you can try their Color Quartz sand for a cheaper alternative to black sand. A search on this site for 3M Color Quartz should provide you with a few links


----------



## chili_is_hot (Dec 2, 2005)

thanks matpat


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You could also use Soilmaster Pro Select Charcoal, which is a nice dark gray and cheap. Go to the Lesco website to order it.


----------



## chili_is_hot (Dec 2, 2005)

ok would it be better to use the s-grad or the t-grade 3M colorquartz if i can find any. 
hoppycalif: there are no lesco's in canada,or distributers, and they dont seem to ship to canada


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The "S" grade is finer, similar to Tahitian Moon Sand from what I have read. I have not seen it in person. The "T" grade is a bit larger and would probably work better since it is not as small. I have a fdw bags of the "T" grade, though it is not in a tank yet. 

As a comparison, the "T" grade is about the size of scoopable cat litter, while Tahitian Moon Sand is similar to table sugar, maybe a tad bit larger.


----------



## chili_is_hot (Dec 2, 2005)

ok i could only find the white sand, so i bought 200lbs, for my 120,29,and 15. I was thinking that to keep the sand and the eco from mixing i could use that landskaping fabric and cut holes in it or, use some sort of mesh. could i do this in an aquarium? 
thanks


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

if you ever need to move the aquarium, mixing white sand with eco isn't a good idea. you'll never be able to seperate it and it will look unsightly. you will easily be able to tell the difference. i mixed black and white sand before so i'm speaking from experience. i would use black gravel or black sand for the bottom and top off with the eco. gravel would be your cheapest bet. Moonsand and eco cost the same so if you're looking to cut cost, go with black gravel. i used about 30 lbs gravel and 40 lbs eco in my 55 gallon.


----------

